# por si



## willg

Gente quero dizer a seguinte frase em portugues:

"Te voy a dar esta plata por si alcanzas a ir a la tienda"

Acho que numa forma coloquial seria assim mas nao tenho certeza:

"Eu vou te dar essa grana aqui por se voce conseguir ir à loja"


----------



## Vanda

willg said:


> Gente quero dizer a seguinte frase em portugues:
> 
> "Te voy a dar esta plata por si alcanzas a ir a la tienda"
> 
> Acho que numa forma coloquial seria assim mas nao tenho certeza:
> 
> "Eu vou te dar essa grana aqui por se voce conseguir ir à loja"



De modo informal, digo:
Te dou essa grana aqui se você conseguir ir à loja. (por que conseguir? Há algo que impeça a pessoa de ir à loja?)
Observação: há uma mistura de pronomes, _te e você_ numa mesma frase, mas é assim que muitos falam coloquialmente.


----------



## willg

mas voce acha que está correta???


----------



## Vanda

Gramaticalmente, não, mas linguísticamente correta, sim.

Dou-te essa grana se conseguires ir à loja. 
Dou-lhe essa grana se conseguir ir à loja.

Mas, continuo afirmando, para muitos de nós as duas formas acima só valem na escrita. Digo valer no sentido de nos preocuparmos com a forma gramatical apenas se estivermos escrevendo.


----------



## willg

Mas voce tambem usaria naquela frase o "por se"????


----------



## Mangato

willg said:


> Gente quero dizer a seguinte frase em portugues:
> 
> "Te voy a dar esta plata por si alcanzas a ir a la tienda"
> 
> Acho que numa forma coloquial seria assim mas nao tenho certeza:
> 
> "Eu vou te dar essa grana aqui por se voce conseguir ir à loja"


 
Hola Wilg:

Lo que me rechina en los oídos es la frase en español.

Realmente, que quiere decir, _Te voy a dar esta plata por si llegas a la tienda (antes de que cierre)_? Alcanzar es conseguir algo que tiene alguna dificultad, alcanzame ese libro, que no llego; se alcanza a otro que va mas adelantado; se alcanza una meta, pero alcanzar a ir a la tienda... no lo entiendo, salvo que una barricada, una huelga u otro impedimento nos lo dificulte.

Saludos,


MG


----------



## willg

Si es eso lo que quiero decir que de pronto no llegue a la tienda, pero mi pregunta tenia que ver con la traducción en portugues sobre las palabras "por si" que no se si tambien se usarian en ese mismo contexto.


----------



## Vanda

"_Eu vou te dar essa grana aqui por se voce conseguir ir à loja"_
Não, não usamos por se nesse contexto. Uma outra maneira que daria essa idéia é: Te dou essa grana caso você consiga ir à loja.


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:


> Não, não usamos por se nesse contexto. Uma outra maneira que daria essa idéia é: Te dou essa grana caso você consiga ir à loja.


Ou «para o caso de».

Vou-te dar essa grana, para o caso de você conseguir ir à loja.​


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Ou «para o caso de».
> 
> Vou-te dar essa grana, para o caso de você conseguir ir à loja.  ​


----------



## Outsider

Não é normativo, mas é frequente na linguagem falada do Brasil. Não quis mudar muito a resposta da Vanda. Ainda outra tradução da expressão é «para se por acaso»:

Vou-te dar esta massa, *para se por acaso* conseguires ir à loja. (coloquial, Portugal)​


----------



## Vanda

Agatha, queira ler o post número 2.


----------



## AGATHA2

Todo claro ! E que precisamente os pronomes e o futuro do conjuntivo deram-me muito trabalho e entao se os nativos nao utilizarem .....


----------



## Vanda

Bem, para que você não fique brava, considere que os portugueses são mais cuidadosos nesse sentido.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Vanda said:


> Não, não usamos por se nesse contexto. Uma outra maneira que daria essa idéia é: Te dou essa grana caso você consiga ir à loja.


 
Concuerdo con esta respuesta de Vanda, me parece la más adecuada, me parece correcta y no deja de ser coloquial. Sr. Willg, la traducción más correcta para traducir  "por si", es "caso".

¡Un saludo para usted desde Venezuela!

Estefanía.


----------



## Mangato

Por aquí coloqialmente diríamos:

Te voy a dar esta pasta por si acaso consigues ir a la tienda


----------



## AGATHA2

Mangato said:


> Por aquí coloqialmente diríamos:
> 
> Te voy a dar esta pasta por si acaso consigues ir a la tienda


 
Y  " por si acaso consigas " ?


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

AGATHA2 said:


> Y " por si acaso consigas " ?


 
Precisamente es la frase de MG la que he escuchado. Si le coloco _por si acaso consigas_, la veo rara, creo que no es correcto. Mas para decir algo depués que él se haya ido sí:

¡Ay espero que consiga ir a la tienda!

Un beso.


----------



## Mangato

Mi gramática esta un poco olvidada, pero evidentemente suena mal. Para usar el subjuntivo se precisa expresar un deseo , un temor, etc. por eso la segunda frase es correcta.  Sin embargo en la primera si substuimos por *en caso de que* *consigas* suena perfectamente. Ahora mismo no se dar una explicación


----------



## willg

Gente obrigado mas tenho uma outra duvida na frase da Vanda: Te dou essa grana caso você consiga ir à loja.

Da pra dizer "Te dou essa grana caso voce conseguir ir à loja"???


----------



## Vanda

No caso de _caso_, não. Veja a explicação deste professor no uso de se e caso: (leia o texto todo do link)


> *no caso que*, hoje pouco usada em sua forma integral ("*No caso que* eles venham"- Caldas Aulete), foi abreviada para *caso* - *que continua a exigir o mesmo presente do subjuntivo que a locução completa exigia*. Na subordinada condicional, *se* e *caso* são *sinônimos* (dizem a mesma coisa), mas exigem tempos diferentes do subjuntivo:....
> ...vais ter de te acostumar a usar *sempre* o presente do subjuntivo com *caso*: "caso vocês *queiram*", "caso *chova*", "caso V. Sa. *deseje*"- e assim por diante.


----------



## XiaoRoel

XiaoRoel said:


> En español coloquial correcto sería:
> 
> "te doy esta pasta/parné (o 'estos cuartos'), por si consigues llegar a la tienda" (ou tamén "por si alcanzas la tienda abierta").
> 
> En galego sería:
> 
> douche estes cartos por se dás chegado á tenda
> 
> Un saúdo:
> 
> Xiao Roel


----------



## AGATHA2

Mangato said:


> Mi gramática esta un poco olvidada, pero evidentemente suena mal. Para usar el subjuntivo se precisa expresar un deseo , un temor, etc. por eso la segunda frase es correcta. Sin embargo en la primera si substuimos por *en caso de que* *consigas* suena perfectamente. Ahora mismo no se dar una explicación


 
Que yo sepa "en caso de que" siempre se utiliza con subjuntivo.


----------



## Mangato

AGATHA2 said:


> Que yo sepa "en caso de que" siempre se utiliza con subjuntivo.


 
Sí, evidentemente, pero si utilizamos *por si,* la concordancia nos exige indicativo
*en caso de* que llegues
*por si* llegas

y ahora no localizo la explicación gramatical.

MG


----------



## AGATHA2

Y que hacemos con "por si acaso" ?

yo diría "por si acaso llegues" ? Que te parece ?


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

AGATHA2 said:


> Y que hacemos con "por si acaso" ?
> 
> yo diría "por si acaso llegues" ? Que te parece ?


 
No sé que irá a decir MG, pero a mí me parece que no hay que usar el subjuntivo: por si acaso llegas.

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Tampoco concuerda, la preposición* por* parece exigir siempre indicativo en presente. Tal como indica Estefanía la frase que suena correcta es: por si acaso llegas.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## AGATHA2

Tiene algo que ver con "por"? Entonces que pasa por ejemplo con "por mucho que digas" ?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Só assim por çima:

O subjuntivo em frases con _que_ (conjunção), que non sempre levan este tempo, recubrem dois usos:
1. Um, herdado do latim no que o subjuntivo é mecánico, um modo da subordinação, especialmente claro em as completivas de mandato e de volición (herdeiras das completivas de ut + subjuntivo latinas), tamén as finais, consecutivas e concesivas, herdeiras doutras tantas construções latinas con subjuntivo de subordinação.

Noutro caso o subjuntivo vai na frase porque re presenta o seu valor, como modo da non-realidade, do posíbel, do irreal, do subjetivo.

Assim, brevemente, poderia-se resumir a teoría geralmente aceptada enttre filólogos a este respeito.

Um saúdo:

Xiao Roel


----------



## Mangato

He desenterrado la gramática de la RAE, reimpresión del 89, y con respecto al significado y uso de los tiempos de subjuntivo, dedica a su análisis nada menos que 8 páginas, en letra de tamaño seis, que más parece un tratado filosófico que una normativa de uso.
Define el subjuntivo como "miembro marcado de la oposición irrealidad/realidad" para luego facilitar una relación de correspondencia con el indicativo.
Indicativo  Subjuntivo
Creo que viene Juan / No creo que venga Juan
Creo que ha venido   /No creo que haya venido
Haré el trabajo si me lo pides
Hare el trabajo sin que me lo pidas
Estos casos son de afirmación / negación

Si expresamos deseo o duda usamos subjuntivo
Deseo que Juan venga
Dudo que Juan venga

También se utiliza subjuntivo en las oraciones subordinadas de presente o de futuro
Estaré encantado de que puedas venir
Estaria encantado de que puedieras venir

El *de que* determina la subordinación.

En cambio no encuentro nada con respecto a *por si* que demanda indicativo en presente y subjuntivo en futuro

Estaré despierto por si llegas  tarde
Estare esperando por si tuviese que  ayudar

Ta
Estaría despierto si me lo pidiera

Por último dice algo que ya se debatió y es que, los futuros de subjuntivo, simple y futuro perfecto, en el lenguaje actual no se utilizan, quedando como reminiscencia para escritores clásicos

Buenas noches
MG


----------



## willg

Gente muito obrigado!!


----------



## spielenschach

Dou - te essa grana se fores à loja (se conseguires mandar fora a tua preguiça e ir).


----------

